# Best sealant or wax inside of alloys even if wet



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there ,whats the best spray sealant or even a wax to get in behind alloys ,that will last .its just a bit of a nightmare to get behind without taken off alloys and spending a few hours on alloys last time was not happy to see some rust behind ..not happy lol


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

For a 'wheels on' job I'd be inclined to use this as your excuse to acquire some C2v3 

If you're going to take them off and do the job properly , I'd go for C1 + EXOv2:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is great on alloys. Two coats will last 6 months and adds a great shine.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Youd prob spend less time and do a better job by removing the wheels one by one and giving them a proper clean and seal. 

Fk1000p or gtechniq C5 to protect after a good de con clean.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wheels off proper deep clean and C5... I did my wheels 14 months ago, and they still look same after a wash when I'd finished sealing them. I've also used FK 1000p but found that it needed to be topped up about 6 months later.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't think of much you could spray on that would leave to much protection .. What about using Wolfs Nano wheel cleaner ? That would leave a small amount of protection but would t last very long 

If you remove the wheels and seal them properly with something like Fk1000 or wolfs rim shield they would last 6 month so surely would work out Easyer in the long run ?

I've used rim shield and FK1000 and I find myself using FK1000 more because its Easyer to use and I think it's a little slicker and has better beading


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

Raceglaze nano wheel sealant is spray on i have 2 coats on my car and intend to test the durability of this. I posted this question on their forum but they could'nt be bothered replying.

1 coat lasted 12 weeks and had'nt failed when I re-applied. 

Prep was Orchard autocare wheel cleanse, tar cleanse, iron cleanse, 2 coats of above.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for all info ,was hoping i could get away with leaving the wheels on as i only have ,that stupid wheel jack in the boot ,sorry hate them lol may try and take time and get my hand in there , or has anyone tried ,nanolex wash coat or car pro hydrO2 .?


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

I dont take wheels off process as above 2 years after wheels refurbed they are still perfect.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

********** wax, wheel wax is the Business trust me :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Of you want to do something with the wheels wet, look at artdeshines hydrophobic water repellant. Shameles plug I know but it's about the only post you have had with regards to your original requirement. Just mist onto a wet surface, then pressure wash off after a few minutes. Surface sealed :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

CarPro Hydro2 is an ideal product for the application you describe, and I have had very good results with it on the wheels of our MINI...


IMGP9328 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

So far I'm coming up on 3-months in my testing of Hydro2, and I must say that I am really warming to this product. It had a very quiet reception on this forum, but it's extremely easy to use, and offers a truly surprising amount of performance. It gets diluted 3:1 (Preferably with distilled water), sprayed directly onto the surface, worked in with a damp sponge (Optional, but does help it to bond evenly.), hosed off, and dried. A little bit goes a very long way, and 15-20ml of mixed solution is easily enough to cover a full set of wheels at a time. It leaves behind a very slick, glossy, and well protected finish that resists contamination from brake dust and other detritus quite well... Nothing really sticks to it!


IMGP9352 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

Water handling is also quite good, but what is even more surprising, is the longevity of it. So far it has resisted just about every hardcore detailing chemical, whether it be alkaline, acid, or solvent that I have thrown at it, and maintained its beading performance. After nigh on three months the gloss and beading are diminished very slightly, but it is still performing nicely, releasing brake dust with just a pH neutral shampoo or rinseless wash. I would say that providing the surface is thoroughly decontaminated prior to application, Hydro2 has the potential to exceed CarPro's durability claims, which is quite impressive given the way in which it is applied.


IMGP9326 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

I was honestly skeptical of Hydro2 at first, but am hugely impressed with my findings to date. It seems to bond well, and provide equal levels of protection to just about any material I have tried it on. Hydro2 especially excels at treating surfaces which need solid protection, but which otherwise may be difficult to treat. Alloy Wheels, grilles, door shuts, fuel filler cap recesses, engine bays, awkward pieces of trim, and even undercarriages are areas that it especially excels on.

I haven't been able to do a full writeup on the product, yet, but hope that this short review may be of some assistance. I will be doing even more testing on it, particularly focusing on its abilities as a dedicated LSP, but at the present I can certainly vouch for its suitability for your application on alloy wheels. Barring a full on ceramic coating, this is one of the easiest to use, and most effective wheel sealants which I have had the pleasure of trying. :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Of you want to do something with the wheels wet, look at artdeshines hydrophobic water repellant. Shameles plug I know but it's about the only post you have had with regards to your original requirement. Just mist onto a wet surface, then pressure wash off after a few minutes. Surface sealed :thumb:


So this would be rival of Carpro Hydro2. Can you make some review both of them side by side:thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks going try hydro2


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

here is a single coat of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal applied with the wheels left on!


----------

